# Where to find train info



## Diesel Fuel (Apr 10, 2018)

Thought I would post this here because other new bees might like this info also. What is the best sight on the web to find info and pics on the different railroad's rolling stock and locos over the years. When I surf the net I find lots of info but it's not always thorough. I'm looking for specific stuff like color schemes and equipment used from say the 50's and 60's by different east coast RR. Any help is appreciated


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Take a look at RailcarPhotos.com - Home and LocoPhotos.com - Home. The older the equipment, the harder it will be to find good pictures.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Fallen Flag Railroad Photos



Steam Locomotive dot Com (if you'd like to learn about steam locomotives. Note that this site gets an A- for accuracy, not an A or an A+).


----------



## Diesel Fuel (Apr 10, 2018)

Mark VerMurlen said:


> Take a look at RailcarPhotos.com - Home and LocoPhotos.com - Home. The older the equipment, the harder it will be to find good pictures.


Thanks for the link Mark. I'll have to sign up


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

The beauty of the internet is that there are dozens of sites out there. The bad thing is that all sites are not created equal. Unfortunately, there really isn't any such thing as "one stop shopping" for this kind of thing. You really do have to let your mouse do the walking... the sites above are good places to start.


----------



## ARR (Oct 15, 2017)

I've had pretty good success with RR Picture Archives. You can search by railroad, location, locomotive model, etc.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

One problem with photos from the 50's and early 60's is that many, if not most, of them are black & white photos.


----------



## Maddog (Jan 14, 2016)

You could pick up some books on your favorite railroads. Or, check out some of the historical societies or museums. Inspite of the great deal of info on the web I have amassed quite a few books on railroads I'm interested in.


----------



## 65steam (Dec 18, 2019)

I like this site as a starting point for general information that you then can research in more detail:








Railroads In America, U.S. History


An informational and educational resource guide covering American railroads. Learn more about what was like to experience America by rail.




www.american-rails.com


----------



## Maddog (Jan 14, 2016)

Not sure what railroads you're interested in, but take a look at the New York Central. Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/New-York-Central-System-Historical-Society-302109173240295/

Another website on freight car lettering: New York Central freight car roster

Books:
*New York Central Railroad (Railroad Color History Series)
The History of the New York Central System
New York Central Trackside with Eugene Van Dusen
Cabooses of the New Haven & New York Central Railroads*

And, there are many others.


----------



## Diesel Fuel (Apr 10, 2018)

65steam said:


> I like this site as a starting point for general information that you then can research in more detail:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen that site, it's a good one. I just bookmarked it


----------

